# Shad Fishing, Apr 16, 2019, Occoquan Regional Park, VA



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

I have been landlocked since my wife broke right wrist (and + very busy at work). I hadn’t been able to leave home for whole day to fish VA Beach. So, I fished my local water for shad for 4-5 hours finally.

I saw dogwood flowers more than a week. So, I knew the peak time for shad fishing was over here. Though I expected that shad would be there for another 1 -2 weeks
I caught 5 shad. When the place became crowded, I stopped the shad fishing.

I went to my friend who had been snakehead fishing for few weeks. He said he caught 5 snakehead this year. He got me a snakehead lure so I fished for an hour. We didn’t catch any snakehead. We caught an LM and a catfish.

Video Fishing Log:





Thanks
Joe


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Nice video Joe. Tried catching blue catfish with a 1/2 oz Beetle Spin but no luck.


----------

